# Roll Cast



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm fiddling with a fly rod, and one thing I'm working on is a decent roll cast - I practice on a steep-banked section of bayou and being able to flip a cast out there is useful.

My problem is that the weighted line rolls out just fine- probably not as far as a proficient caster, but I'm working on it- but the leader/tippet/fly section usually falls pretty close to the end of the weighted line. In other words, the "roll" peters out with the lighter ends of the line, and the fly and leader just lands in a clump right at at the end of the line. It's better with a heavier fly, lead eye clouser for example.

Any suggestions? Is that pretty normal?

Thanks -


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

The Roll Cast was the first cast used in Fly Fishing by the nuns in England that invented fly fishing. If your fly is dying at the end of the fly line it seems you are trying to roll way too much line. About 20' of line plus leader and tippet lenght is all that will cast very well (about 2X time the length of your rod). Adding weight to cast flys is not fly fishing, it becomes bait casting, remember you are casting the LINE and not the FLY, and heavy flys and roll casting are not a good combination.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info, that distance is about where I am.


----------



## My Spot (Mar 30, 2012)

*Roll cast*

Depending on line taper and leader design will effect your roll cast. A double taper fly line is the best for roll casting. You can cast sixty feet plus with the right set up. You can not roll cast running line. Short heads limit the roll cast. For more distance on the roll cast you can introduce a haul and shoot more line


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Most likely if your leader and fly land too close to the end of the line it is because you are stoping the roll cast too low to the water in front of you. Keep in mind that a roll cast is just like any other cast with a fly rod and that it must accelerate and stop and a point above the water to straighten completely. Make sure that you bring the rod back to a point equal to at least 2 o'clock before starting the forward cast and then make the forward cast just like you would on any fly cast, accelerate and stop the rod tip at about 10 o'clock forward and you should get better leader straightening.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, Shallowist -

I wasn't anywhere near 2 on the back cast - I'll give it a try.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

...and after you take the rod back to 2, then pause. The line should be hanging down behind your shoulder, not still in front of you. Then snap it forward and stop to form a tighter forward loop. That should give you more line speed to straighten out the leader.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

With the ultimate roll cast the line never touches the water.


----------

